# 4 days overdue!!!



## Vicky_17

Hiya...
Can anyone help me?! 
I'm 4 days overdue and fed up! Its really starting to annoy me now because I just want my little girl out!! 
I've heard that when your young your body takes longer to go into labour??!! is that true or just another old wives tale??!! 
Please help!!! 
xx


----------



## overcomer79

I think it is an old wives tale hun. They say that only 5 percent of babies are born on their due date. Your little girl will come when she is ready until then...hang in there xxx :hug:


----------



## v2007

My 1st was due on the 30th October, she arrived on the 11th November.

She wasnt in a rush at all. 

She will be here soon. 

V xxxx


----------



## CBCL

HI Vicky_17, 
Your baby and body will both know when they are ready to go into labour... 
If there is anything to worry about, your midwife or Dr will tell you but make sure its for a medical reason.. if you or youre baby are not in any medical danger.. dont rush her.. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was told younger you are more likely you are to go into labour early.
I started labour on 3rd day over, give birth 4th day over.
This might be hard but just enjoy your last days to yourself.
9 times out of 10 you miss being pregnant when its over.


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

Good luck hun! Better get on the sex wagon and rasberry tea to speed things up a bit


----------



## alloyd519

I went into labor literally right after me a DH :sex: so maybe you could try it! Can't hurt! :)


----------



## Abblebubba

Awws i am sure she will come along soon hunnie 
maybe you could go on a few long walks?
and maybe try the :sex: thing as a fun way of speeding things up :rofl:
She will come soon i am sure 
good luck hunnie :)


----------



## Beth_18

:hugs:


----------



## jgirl34

I've never heard that before, I would say an old wives tale. They're (meaning the Dr's) Are never sure, they say you have to give or take two weeks on the due date. I've always had them induce me the week before or the actual day I was due if I didn't go into labor. Some Dr's are not that nice when it comes to inducing their patients but it never hurts to ask if they will induce! Good luck I hope she comes soon, thoase last few weeks are tiring!


----------



## LauraLM

alloyd519 said:


> I went into labor literally right after me a DH :sex: so maybe you could try it! Can't hurt! :)

Me too! I hadn't slept much at all that night, and I was in my 39th week. We hadn't had sex for a few days and I wanted to see if it would put me into labour. Surprised the hell out of me that it worked.


----------



## poko28

LauraLM said:


> alloyd519 said:
> 
> 
> I went into labor literally right after me a DH :sex: so maybe you could try it! Can't hurt! :)
> 
> Me too! I hadn't slept much at all that night, and I was in my 39th week. We hadn't had sex for a few days and I wanted to see if it would put me into labour. Surprised the hell out of me that it worked.Click to expand...


:rofl: That doesnt sound very romantic but atleast it worked! 

And isnt the due date the start of a period of 2 weeks that you could give birth in? I thnk they should change the system to the middle of the 2 weeks it would be a little fairer in my opinion! Less frustrating! :rofl:

Good Luck anyway! :D

xx


----------



## Jodie_AH

EAT A PINEAPPLE!!! theres some crazy chemical in them that induces labour!


----------



## honeybunny08

hi there, i was two weeks over due with my honey i had to be induced dont worry about it the baby will come when she is ready just get as much sleep as you can, you will definately need all you can get right now! but good luck hope you dont wait as long as i did xx


----------



## polochickadee

Have you had your baby yet?


----------



## Morgan1983

:hug:

I am sure this is just another old wives tale hun.

Either way sweetie baby will be here before two weeks which is nothing. 

I remember feeling exactly the same but once baby was here I wish I had not wished it away so quick. Enjoy the rest while you can as baby will be keeping you very busy and very tired. All worth it of course:happydance:


----------



## Abblebubba

Any news on baby honey?


----------

